# Question for you



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Someone told me the other day that if you have only one roo it won't crow???? Is this true


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

No..it's not true.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol Nope. They still crow early morning, during the day, heck whenever they feel like it. Does the person who said that even own a rooster ?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

As far as sarge my one Orpington roo is concerned there is a hen and another roo in every yard. He calls loud and often. Lucky for me a few eggs here and there and all my neighbors come to love it. Not to mention baby chicks for Easter and even better a place to take them when they are not little fluffy things and the kids no longer want them.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I wish! Some roosters are quieter than others, there's even rumors of the occasionally silent one (as well as the occasional opposite - a crowing hen!) but normally roosters are obnoxiously loud.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

My hen is so loud lol she shouts to come out of her run, shouts for snacks and to tell her chicks that she's found food... She's a crazy hen it was my neighbour who told me about the roo and they had chickens yrs ago his wife lived on a farm when she was little.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

The person that told you this might just have a quiet rooster. I have had a few that I've only ever heard crow once or twice and I've had them for 5+ years.


----------

